# Knife for Grandpa



## Nowski (Jul 7, 2014)

This is a knife that I made for my Grandpa while he was here for a visit. Desert Ironwood and 1095 steel.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 7, 2014)

Very Nice Shannon- I bet Gramps was happy!!!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 7, 2014)

Sweet looking knife ! No doubt he was a happy camper


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 7, 2014)

Very nice looking knife for Grampa. Handle looks like poured honey. Spread it with the blade.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 7, 2014)

Man that's a beauty!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice looking knife Shannon. I bet he was really happy to receive such a nice gift that was made by his grandson.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Very sweet knife, well done!:cool2:


----------

